# Neptune’s Staircase - no overnight?



## MF2002 (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi folks, 

Due to a change of plans we were thinking about stopping at Neptune’s Staircase tomorrow night.  The “street view” shows a no overnighting sign anyone know if it is it still there?

I know the no overnighting signs in Highland have no legal standing but I’m on my (low stress) holidays and don’t want to get hassled by a “local”.

Thanks


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 27, 2021)

I stayed there earlier this year, along with several others. No problem.

I ignored the sign. It has no legal standing.


----------



## prioryi (Dec 27, 2021)

If you have a problem theirs lidl car park in fort William you just need to ask the staff or there is brave heart witch is a forestry commotion park up


----------



## Piper01 (Dec 28, 2021)

_A couple of years ago I stayed at the car park next to the hotel/restaurant ( The Moorings Hotel) and asked if I could stay at their car park after having a meal. No problem. And found out they had a couple of nice whisky's in the bar as well._


----------

